# Data Connection Drop - Possible Solution



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

I know some charge owners are experiencing random loss of their data connection.

Mine would randomly drop for no apparent reason. Stock, or any other kernel/ROM combination.

I also tried Sim card replacements which also did not help.

after my own experience I found that my problem happened when my phone was using the eHRPD network. By enabling Rev A my problem has seemingly disappeared.

How I did this was went to TSM parts, dialcode hidden menu, Rev A mode, select on and reboot.

I don't have 4g in my area so I have no clue how this will affect that, or do I know if this will affect anyone other than me. I just wanted to post this so maybe it can help someone else.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

CraigL said:


> I know some charge owners are experiencing random loss of their data connection.
> 
> Mine would randomly drop for no apparent reason. Stock, or any other kernel/ROM combination.
> 
> ...


I've heard the eHRPD network is good for "seamless" service mobility between HRPD and LTE networks. So, I'm assuming it'll adversely affect those with 4G. Rev A mode might be a good alternative for those without 4G though..


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

I read that as well. For me it is no issue since I don't have 4g I'm my area. However I personally feel that 4g will still work fine with Rev a enabled. This is just my thinking though since I have no way to test it.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

CraigL said:


> I read that as well. For me it is no issue since I don't have 4g I'm my area. However I personally feel that 4g will still work fine with Rev a enabled. This is just my thinking though since I have no way to test it.


My understanding is that without eHRPD, the transition between 3G and 4G requires a radio restart.


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> My understanding is that without eHRPD, the transition between 3G and 4G requires a radio restart.


This very well could be the case, but it is by far better than what several of us have now.

When I am on the eHRPD network I have to restart constantly just to maintain a connection.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

That sounds about right. Had this happen to me a few days ago. I couldn't get 3g at all.

The real odd thing was I was able to get 3G back the next day, when I was in my car, sitting in the exact same spot I was when I lost 3G.

Anyways, is there any way to get to those menus without TSM?


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> That sounds about right. Had this happen to me a few days ago. I couldn't get 3g at all.
> 
> The real odd thing was I was able to get 3G back the next day, when I was in my car, sitting in the exact same spot I was when I lost 3G.
> 
> Anyways, is there any way to get to those menus without TSM?


I tried using dialer codes to no avail. I'm thinking it must be in there somewhere though. Perhaps the mad scientists of Team Gummy would know.
Also of interest is HDR1X selection in TSM Parts. This combined with RevA mode may be able to optimize the radio depending on the local cell network environment. I have no 4G access, so I would love to optimize the radio to impove 3G data (System Selection is already CDMA in the regular settings, but there is more stuff to change in TSM Parts.) Does anybody have a link to more info on the settings selection for HDR1X and RevA mode?

There is an interesting thread over at XDA that tries to resolve radio issues. I will take down the link if requested, I'm not sure if that is cool there.
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1323541

In any case, it seems I have to testing to do... It would be amusing if it turns out the radios in the Charge are actually high-quality but have bad settings.

EDIT:
I tried a few settings in HDR1X in TSM Parts.
CDMA Only Mode seems to force CDMA 1X as shown in Status.
EVDO Only Mode forces CDMA RevA as shown in Status.
eHRPD 1X Mode was default I believe, and displays eHRPD as shown in Status.
I didn't try Hybrid Mode or eHRPD Only Mode. I suspect that eHRPD Mode will just prevent 1X from connecting.

In the Rev A mode setting in TSM Parts, setting it to ON forces CDMA Rev 0 as shown in Status.

So if you need to receive phone calls AND use data, it appears that so far CDMA Only, EVDO Only, and eHRPD modes shouldn't be used. Also, it seems that unless you want the slower Rev0 speeds, particularly uploads, then modifying these settings won't be useful. If you are in a 3G service area only and don't care about phone calls, EVDO Only mode would be ideal.
If you don't care about somewhat reduced 3G performance and live in a 3G only area, then forcing Rev 0 should be fine.

Please correct me if I am wrong. I would like to have this all nice and sorted out...


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

I firmly believe that eHRPD is the root of the problem (at least for my device).

As far as the dialer codes go, I'm not really sure why they won't work. I am thinking they may be disabled in roms with tsm parts, definitely something to test.

I has seen the thread over at xda regarding 3g errors before I started this thread. Sadly I was unable to produce the same errors, even before moving to Rev A.

I had messed around some in the network menu but felt that more research was needed before I could do anything productive there. While changing these settings could improve things, I am doubtful they will fix the issue completely. The only hope I see is that if a new, fixed modem baseband were released.


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

If you guys know of a way to get Rev A only without losing 1X, I would love to know. Especially without the use of TSM parts.


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

RWNube said:


> If you guys know of a way to get Rev A only without losing 1X, I would love to know. Especially without the use of TSM parts.


When changing to Rev a using the method in the first post, you will not lose 1x, I'm going to research doing it without tsm this evening and will update if I come up with anything.


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

CraigL said:


> When changing to Rev a using the method in the first post, you will not lose 1x, I'm going to research doing it without tsm this evening and will update if I come up with anything.


the original post locks in rev0 as far as I can tell.


----------

